# Tour Down Under Coverage



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Last week I set the DVR to record the TDU. Double-checked this morning to make sure I had everything dialed in advance of the first stage and I find that NBC Sports has shuffled the lineup, replacing the Stage 1 coverage with some sports-talk show. Now Stage 1 only gets 30 minutes at 2130 PST.  

Not exactly "Epic" cycling coverage, especially in light of NBC Universal's disappearance from Comcast.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

same deal with Fios
This blows!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I searched high and low for more than that small part and nothing. Glad I am not the only one noticing that.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the year's schedule for NBC Sports (né Versus):
The 2012 Epic Cycle Schedule - Cycling- NBC Sports

Like last year, the Giro and Vuelta will be on Universal, which is to say, not available for Comcast viewers (in Silicon Valley, at least). Hopefully there will be streaming coverage online.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, the coverage is pathetic, about 20 minutes if you take out for commercials.
And Verizon Fios in SoCal also dropped Universal.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

LIVE radio coverage:
Internet Radio - Grandstand\'s Tour Down Under - Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Considering the entire race was 1 hr and 3 minutes for the winner, I didn't mind the 20 minutes of coverage especially since nothing happens in the middle of the race. However, I'm expecting the rest of the coverage to really suck. Getting 3+ hrs into 20 minutes? Come on.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the radio link. "Now I need to up my broadband speed," he said, feigning sarcasm. Regional monopoly there, too. Comcast has SJ by the shorties.


----------



## edmuggles (Jul 24, 2011)

dont worry guys, i am in adelaide, to ride around and watch the race, and we cant even get coverage.
the ABC (aust one) radio broadcast was screwed and the race radios where down all day. 

as for the TV footage, the rights have been sold to channel 9 (a comercial station not SBS as in the past years)
channel 9 is showing the highlights to the race at 1130pm.  each night with no live coverage.


----------



## edmuggles (Jul 24, 2011)

i'll be back tomorrow, with a few photos for you guys 








team presentations 









the TDU Prologue 









Matt Goss from the new aust team Green Edge 









Start of Stage 1 40degrees C with 30kmh to 50kmh winds


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

edmuggles said:


> i'll be back tomorrow, with a few photos for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read that it was a hot one today :eek6: !


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Yeah, I read that it was a hot one today :eek6: !


GEEEZ, it was -6C or 20F here


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

new2rd said:


> Considering the entire race was 1 hr and 3 minutes for the winner, I didn't mind the 20 minutes of coverage especially since nothing happens in the middle of the race. However, I'm expecting the rest of the coverage to really suck. Getting 3+ hrs into 20 minutes? Come on.


Yes, my point exactly


----------



## edmuggles (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok to days plan for us is to try and get to the KOM and the finish. 
Should be a really good day for viewing of the race


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

iclypso said:


> Here's the year's schedule for NBC Sports (né Versus):
> The 2012 Epic Cycle Schedule - Cycling- NBC Sports
> 
> Like last year, the Giro and Vuelta will be on Universal, which is to say, not available for Comcast viewers (in Silicon Valley, at least). Hopefully there will be streaming coverage online.


I had Universal with the giro and vuelta the last few years on Comcast in the silicon valley. Non-HD though. Check channel 187.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

nbc and versus the same ?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

nismosr said:


> nbc and versus the same ?



I believe NBC bought Versus last year or so.


----------

